# Columbia, SC - F, B/T, Nervous



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Richland County Animal Care and Control
400 Powell Road
Columbia, South Carolina 29203 or (803) 576-2461
[email protected] or [email protected]
http://animalcare.richlandonline.com/animalviewer/View.aspx


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Glad this is posted. I saw it on line checking trial rosters today and ventured into the animal control website. There is another shep there that was picked at the same road that may be PB as well. Don't know how to posts from their website. The dog pictured before this one was picked up at the same location.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

still listed.


----------

